# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  AvicApp.com - Manejo avícola en 5 pasos.

## AvicApp.com

AvicApp.com - Manejo avícola en 5 pasos.   1. Crear la organización: el modelo lógico para el control de las operaciones, constituido por la compañía, granjas y galpones. 2. Crear el lote: unidad de control ,compuesto por línea genética, número de aves, fecha de inicio.  3. Alojar el lote: asociación del lote a un galpón para inicio de operaciones. 4. Ingresar los datos del lotes: medir e ingresar los datos de mortalidad, peso promedio, producción de huevo, consumo de alimento, temperatura, concentraciones de gases. 5. Seguimiento y análisis: comparar los resultado reales con los estándares de cada línea genética. Para mejorar lo puntos del manejo, sanidad e higiene.  
Ver más en: http://youtu.be/B5F5cYMPCxI 
Saludos, 
Luis Benavides Andrade
AvicApp.com
Barcelona - EspañaTemas similares: Revista Industria Avicola ¿En que ayuda medirlo todo en el manejo avícola? AvicApp.com - Avicultura Móvil (Control Avícola por Internet) Revista Industria Avicola Artículo: Avícola de ministro de Agricultura opera sin licencia en urbanización

----------

